# artic cat atv auto trans problems



## 00bluegtp (Jul 13, 2009)

I just picked up an 07 artic cat atv with that cvt transmission. I picked it up really cheap. The atv only moves in reverse with no foward gears. I look it up and supposedly the artic cat automatic transmission is bullet proof. wtf. What do I do. I even called the dealer and told them about it and they said in the 7 years of selling them have never seen them fail. Not even once. Do you guys think a rear diff failling could cause this. Any ideas what to look for? I dont even have any clue how this thing even works.


----------



## JoeCool (Oct 29, 2009)

Shifter linkage is adjusted OK? Can you feel the detents as you shift up and down? Cat did have an issue with the bevel gear. Not sure what symptoms it has when it breaks, should be naughty noises I would think, but maybe it is just silent.


----------



## 00bluegtp (Jul 13, 2009)

yea it runs great with no weard noises at all. I only feel it clunk in when i put it in reverse. hmmm


----------



## JoeCool (Oct 29, 2009)

Shifting from the high and low as well as reverse are done by forks moving collars on shafts, maybe there is a collar or fork failure and that should result in no noises as well as normal reverse operation. Might need a tech to search through the shift adjustment and move on to internal if necessary. Good luck.


----------



## 00bluegtp (Jul 13, 2009)

haha. well if worst comes to worst i will part it out. I will easily make my money back. I would like to try and get it working first. Thanks for the info. i wonder if the hi/lo range uses the same fork if so that would explan it. If not it somthing else.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

dont part it out let me know what you do with it. sounds like a shifter fork problem. probably was beat and the fork probably bent.


----------



## 00bluegtp (Jul 13, 2009)

man. I took this trans apart tonight and this kid destroyed it. He must have shifted it form drive to reverse or vise versa really fast. He sheared the counter shaft and main drive and chewed a couple gears up.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

00bluegtp;1045708 said:


> man. I took this trans apart tonight and this kid destroyed it. He must have shifted it form drive to reverse or vise versa really fast. He sheared the counter shaft and main drive and chewed a couple gears up.


dam must have shifted it while it was still rolling and shifted it while reving it or something


----------

